# What color of babies will I get?



## Jacob Zierke (Dec 28, 2016)

I was just wondering what are the most likely colors from these two? Thank you so much!

Buck

 
Doe


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 28, 2016)

I never worked with Otters personally... But I believe they will throw them? It depends on what is in their pedigree in most cases as well. 

@Bunnylady @promiseacres


----------



## Jacob Zierke (Dec 28, 2016)

Here are there parents if that helps.


----------



## SableSteel (Dec 28, 2016)

Those are the parents to both of them?

In that case, you'll definitely have a chance for black otter, and broken black otter
You'll have a chance for ONE of these two: harlequin (and tricolor) - more likely - OR red (and broken red) (to me it looks like the harlequin doe carries red, so if she gave the red gene to both offspring you wont have a chance for harlequin)
You also might have a chance for blue otters or broken blue otters if the black otter carries dilute
(and if the rabbits carry more colors, you might get others like blacks, torts, blues, etc)


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 28, 2016)

SableSteel said:


> Those are the parents to both of them?
> 
> In that case, you'll definitely have a chance for black otter, and broken black otter
> You'll have a chance for ONE of these two: harlequin (and tricolor) - more likely - OR red (and broken red) (to me it looks like the harlequin doe carries red, so if she gave the red gene to both offspring you wont have a chance for harlequin)



It looks to me like the_ tricolor_ is more likely a _buck_, and I'm curious how you determine whether a rabbit has one gene for harlequin or two? I've piddled around with harlies/tri's in the Mini Rex for a couple of decades, and the only way I knew whether a rabbit could have one or two has been by who the parents were.

Other than that, I'd say you've pretty much nailed it.


----------



## Jacob Zierke (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm sorry, I forgot to say the buck is the harlequin and the doe is the black otter. It doesn't really show in the picture, but i'm pretty sure my doe is a broken opal. Yes, they are siblings.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 28, 2016)

If your doe is a broken opal, then she got the agouti gene from her sire, and you have castor and opal as possibilities. Considering how deep his color is, you may even get decent castors, rather than what are more correctly thought of as just chestnuts. Be warned, though - harlequin can express over agouti patterning sometimes, giving you an agouti-patterned animal with darker patches or stripes. I currently have a castor doe that does that; while her body color looks OK, she has a black streak on one side of her belly (that's a DQ, btw).


----------



## Jacob Zierke (Dec 28, 2016)

Bunnylady said:


> If your doe is a broken opal, then she got the agouti gene from her sire, and you have castor and opal as possibilities. Considering how deep his color is, you may even get decent castors, rather than what are more correctly thought of as just chestnuts. Be warned, though - harlequin can express over agouti patterning sometimes, giving you an agouti-patterned animal with darker patches or stripes. I currently have a castor doe that does that; while her body color looks OK, she has a black streak on one side of her belly (that's a DQ, btw).



Okay, thank you so much! They can have more than three colors of babies though right?


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 28, 2016)

Jacob Zierke said:


> Okay, thank you so much! They can have more than three colors of babies though right?


Yes they could but it's best to expect the most likely.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 28, 2016)

Oh, yes. Some people call it a "pet shop litter;" one where every baby is a different color. You have a virtual rainbow of possibilities, just based on what we can see of the pair you have and their parents. You might even have a few genes we can't see, like chocolate and REW, that might pop up and surprise you.

But your likely colors are either solid or broken versions of:

Castor
Opal
Otter (black or blue)
Harlequin
Red
Tort (black or blue)
Black
Blue

Though frankly, anyone who would breed a Tricolor to an Otter probably has such mixed-up genetics in their rabbits, there's almost no telling_ what_ you might get. You could get absurd things like a torted otter harlie, for example.


----------



## Jacob Zierke (Dec 28, 2016)

Bunnylady said:


> Oh, yes. Some people call it a "pet shop litter;" one where every baby is a different color. You have a virtual rainbow of possibilities, just based on what we can see of the pair you have and their parents. You might even have a few genes we can't see, like chocolate and REW, that might pop up and surprise you.
> 
> But your likely colors are either solid or broken versions of:
> 
> ...


Wow, i'm supper excited!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 28, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to BYH. As you've noticed, we have a few Rabbiteers here   And you've barely scratched the surface! Perhaps you could take a moment of your time and write a quick intro post for the new member section so we can all welcome you properly! Thanks for sharing the pics! I know you had to to get the answers you were seeking, but we're all a bunch of pic addicts so pretty pictures are always appreciated! Nice looking bunnies you got there. Browse around and make yourself at home!


----------



## SavannahLeigh (Dec 28, 2016)

Just wanted to throw in, otters will throw otters.  I have a purebred Netherland Dwarf, who id black otter and she had 3 otter kits


----------



## Jacob Zierke (Dec 28, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Greetings and welcome to BYH. As you've noticed, we have a few Rabbiteers here   And you've barely scratched the surface! Perhaps you could take a moment of your time and write a quick intro post for the new member section so we can all welcome you properly! Thanks for sharing the pics! I know you had to to get the answers you were seeking, but we're all a bunch of pic addicts so pretty pictures are always appreciated! Nice looking bunnies you got there. Browse around and make yourself at home!


Thank you for the warm welcome! I see you are on BYC too!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 28, 2016)

Many if not most here started on BYC and still maintain a presence over there. There are the occasional folks who started here first or came here and then went over to BYC. Many are on the other two sister sites as well... If you're interested, they're over ---> there in the side bar.


----------



## Jacob Zierke (Dec 29, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Many if not most here started on BYC and still maintain a presence over there. There are the occasional folks who started here first or came here and then went over to BYC. Many are on the other two sister sites as well... If you're interested, they're over ---> there in the side bar.


Yes, I saw them.


----------

